# Live spot prawn ~5-7" @ T&T Supermarket



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

IIRC $10.99 is 50% off for the shrimp. Live and kicking. For ediables or for your tanks seems not bad for the sizing.

GTG

I think the sale is only for this week.


EDTI: Just found out 30% off.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

it's probably not reef safe


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd wager it 100% isn't. Cool looking thingy to keep alone though.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder if you can breed them in captivity? We ate all ours at a party. I don't recall anyone mentioning they had any with eggs in the shrimps paddle tail area. 

Rather clean eats. T&T must have had them in holding for a few days before releasing them into thier stores as thier tracts are all clean unlike the tiger shrimp I've had that was likely flash frozen on capture.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I wonder if you can breed them in captivity? We ate all ours at a party. I don't recall anyone mentioning they had any with eggs in the shrimps paddle tail area.
> 
> Rather clean eats. T&T must have had them in holding for a few days before releasing them into thier stores as thier tracts are all clean unlike the tiger shrimp I've had that was likely flash frozen on capture.


I imagine after all the horrible crapp they go through to get to the table they'd have eaten said eggs at some point to avoid starvation or out of stress. I'm sure you can breed them in captivity. 

Give it a shot!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> I imagine after all the horrible crapp they go through to get to the table they'd have eaten said eggs at some point to avoid starvation or out of stress. I'm sure you can breed them in captivity.
> 
> Give it a shot!


Question is what tank size is needed to house a colony? Space needed to house said tank and how do you breed them in captivity? I'm assuming they're salt water shrimp.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just doing a little googling on them.

http://www.bcseafood.ca/PDFs/fisheriesinfo/fishery-spot-prawns-by-trap.pdf

Now the question is what temp is the ocean floor roughly? Sounds like you'll need a pick axe and a shovel and keep digging to get some deep and cool temps to make a grow tank for them in the backyard.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

*2,000 tonnes of spot prawn is harvested annually in BC.*

Good to see we're managing that resource carefully....


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> *2,000 tonnes of spot prawn is harvested annually in BC.*
> 
> Good to see we're managing that resource carefully....


I've heard that a breeding pair of tiger prawns produce roughly around 10,000 fry every few months. I wonder how many actually survive.

If each spot prawn weights about 200g, thats about 2,000,000,000g in total and about 10 million prawn.

The spot prawn has about 1000-3000 fry at once. Assuming there are 500 that survive and are caught, then it only takes about 20,000 breeding pairs (assuming they only breed once a year, which is probably not true) to produce the 2000 tonnes.

Interesting fact:
The spot prawn (Pandalus platyceros) is benthic


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's not the point. You're removing 2 000 000 lbs of biomass. 
Those 2 000 000 lbs of prawns have to eat other stuff. Other stuff has to eat the prawns. It's good that they reproduce quickly but in the end the amount of biomass you remove will have X impact on the ecosystem. It will vary depending on which point of the food chain you remove that biomass from but the end result is highly detrimental. We need to stop the ocean raping.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> That's not the point. You're removing 2 000 000 lbs of biomass.
> Those 2 000 000 lbs of prawns have to eat other stuff. Other stuff has to eat the prawns. It's good that they reproduce quickly but in the end the amount of biomass you remove will have X impact on the ecosystem. It will vary depending on which point of the food chain you remove that biomass from but the end result is highly detrimental. We need to stop the ocean raping.


Although I did word it horribly, my point was that it is possible that we are keeping the population of spot prawn in check.

Since the Pacific Ocean covers about 30% of the earth's surface (169.2 million square kilometres) and it's deepest point at 10,911 metres, 2000 tonnes of biomass doesn't sound like that much. In 2005, about 3.42 million tonnes of shrimp were caught commercially.

2 000 tonnes compared to 3 420 000 tonnes is nothing.

Anyway, anyone ever thought of having spot prawn as a pet? I've always wanted a few pistol shrimp or a mantis shrimp.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well if there is a way to trigger spawning in them it would be awesome having a backyard shimphaus and reusing that water in an aquaponic setup. I'm sure you'll have more survivors in a captive breeding vs. in the wild. Seeing as they're from the ocean floor I'm thinking the water down there is what....5C? Gotta figure out a way to keep the water cool/cold.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

if you guys are interested in marine ornamental shrimps spawning, try the peppermint shrimp first, that's the only proven successful one. Most of the other shrimps have too long free flowing larve stage making it difficult to succeed. Peppermint shrimp have around 30 days free floating, the others are typically 90+ and might require certain settling cues to get them settle.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Well if there is a way to trigger spawning in them it would be awesome having a backyard shimphaus and reusing that water in an aquaponic setup. I'm sure you'll have more survivors in a captive breeding vs. in the wild. Seeing as they're from the ocean floor I'm thinking the water down there is what....5C? Gotta figure out a way to keep the water cool/cold.


I think there's actually a breeding season for the spot prawn, so I'm guessing a temperature change could help. But it'd be awesome to have a backyard shrimp farm, you wouldn't need to go to the grocery store for a shrimp barbaque, you just need a net. ;]



vaporize said:


> if you guys are interested in marine ornamental shrimps spawning, try the peppermint shrimp first, that's the only proven successful one. Most of the other shrimps have too long free flowing larve stage making it difficult to succeed. Peppermint shrimp have around 30 days free floating, the others are typically 90+ and might require certain settling cues to get them settle.


The spot prawn are benthic, so they don't have a larval stage. The only problem is getting them to breed and probably finding some that aren't from the grocery store.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It would probably be easier to raise red clawed crayfish (Cherax quadricannatus ) which are easy to spawn, grow quickly and aren't very cannibalistic. They also reach a nice size, in the 8" to 11" range.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

We take 320 MILLION TONNES of shrimp out of the ocean every year??

Man we suck...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> We take 320 MILLION TONNES of shrimp out of the ocean every year??
> 
> Man we suck...


3.42 million tonnes* I made a mistake on my post above.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

so did anyone pick some up???


----------

